# Polar Lights 1:350 TOS Enterprise



## diverdan (Jun 8, 2015)

*Moebius TOS ENTERPRISE*

I apologize if I'm not in the right thread, and if I'm asking an obvious question. Is there a known member in St. Louis who can assemble/light, paint, decal and build a covered display stand for the Mobeius TOS Enterprise? I'm not skilled enough, patient enough anymore, not steady enough, and having cats,don't have a clean-enough work space to do so. I could also potentially have do same for the Mobeius Jupiter 2.

Thanks guys and gals


----------



## diverdan (Jun 8, 2015)

*Tos enterprise*

I also mean do all of the above to the kit, not hust the display base. Oops.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

dude............ moebius does not make an enterprise !


----------



## diverdan (Jun 8, 2015)

I haven't looked at the box in a while, I bought it the day after my partner died, a panic purchase. POLAR LIGHTS THEN. I know the difference, don't I feel stupid.


----------



## diverdan (Jun 8, 2015)

Okay, realized my idiotic mistake.

Here goes again:

POLAR LIGHTS TOS ENTERPRISE
Is there a known member in St. Louis who can assemble/light, paint and decal the Mobeius TOS Enterprise as well as build a covered display stand for the model. I'm not skilled enough, patient enough anymore, not steady enough, and having cats,don't have a clean-enough work space to do so. I could also potentially have them do same for the Mobeius Jupiter 2.

Thanks


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Unless there's (yet another) parallel universe involved - there is no Moebius TOS Enterprise kit.

There is a Polar Lights 1/1000th kit, and a big 1/350th kit along with the old AMT standbys ect...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, that thread title yanked my hopes up for a second. :freak:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You started another thread to make a comment about a previous thread??


----------



## escape068 (Jan 26, 2016)

diverdan said:


> Okay, realized my idiotic mistake.
> 
> Here goes again:
> 
> ...


I don't know anyone in ST. Louis but Boyd from Trekworks in San Antonio Texas definitely builds and lights the PL 1/350 TOS Enterprise. He may not be too far from you. He has been building the TOS for a couple of years and ships them all over the place. He does fantastic work. Just watch his videos and judge for yourself. 

He has a YouTube channel https://www.youtube.com/user/TrekWorks/videos 

Watch his build videos and his model shop show and I believe he says how to contact him on his videos

You can try to contact him by email: [email protected]


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

He's new- only six posts so far- he'll figure it out...


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

To the OP post TOS Enterprise threads in the sci-fi modeling forum.
That is where it belongs since this forum is for Moebius kits.


----------



## diverdan (Jun 8, 2015)

escape068 said:


> I don't know anyone in ST. Louis but Boyd from Trekworks in San Antonio Texas definitely builds and lights the PL 1/350 TOS Enterprise. He may not be too far from you. He has been building the TOS for a couple of years and ships them all over the place. He does fantastic work. Just watch his videos and judge for yourself.
> 
> He has a YouTube channel https://www.youtube.com/user/TrekWorks/videos
> 
> ...




Thanks escape'. I will definitly!


----------



## diverdan (Jun 8, 2015)

diverdan said:


> Thanks escape'. I will definitly!




Watching it now on Roku. He's working on the bridge. The detail is amazing!


----------



## escape068 (Jan 26, 2016)

diverdan said:


> Watching it now on Roku. He's working on the bridge. The detail is amazing!


Glad you like the videos. I was like that when I first came across his YouTube channel. 

He inspired me to build and light the Polar Lights 1/350 Refit........

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/99-science-fiction-modeling/522929-my-1-350-tmp-enterprise-refit.html

I will be doing the same for the 1/350 TOS in a few months


----------



## diverdan (Jun 8, 2015)

escape068 said:


> Glad you like the videos. I was like that when I first came across his YouTube channel.
> 
> He inspired me to build and light the Polar Lights 1/350 Refit........
> 
> ...



Escape068, you refit is gorgeous, it looks like a movie miniature. Your aztecing and lighting are blessedly subtle! Good job!

Dennis


----------



## escape068 (Jan 26, 2016)

diverdan said:


> Escape068, you refit is gorgeous, it looks like a movie miniature. Your aztecing and lighting are blessedly subtle! Good job!
> 
> Dennis


Hi Dennis......Thanks for the compliments!!

I modeled mine mostly after Boyd's Refit at Trekworks. 

He has done several of these along with the PL 1/350 TOS


----------



## whereisanykey (Sep 25, 2011)

There are people out there who will do custom builds for people. They can ship to you so it wouldn't have to be local. One person I'm aware of who does a fair job is Trekworks. I don't know what he charges but apparently he builds quite a few. 

The Jupiter 2 is a whole different matter. There are SO many options that can be done with that kit. What I intend will take thousands of fibers for all the panels, plus motors and also scratch building the wall panels in order to have the pulsating effect. I suspect I will have about a dozen or so custom circuits scattered around. It can be made as a basic build all the way up to a full studio replication.

Greg


----------



## diverdan (Jun 8, 2015)

whereisanykey said:


> There are people out there who will do custom builds for people. They can ship to you so it wouldn't have to be local. One person I'm aware of who does a fair job is Trekworks. I don't know what he charges but apparently he builds quite a few.
> 
> The Jupiter 2 is a whole different matter. There are SO many options that can be done with that kit. What I intend will take thousands of fibers for all the panels, plus motors and also scratch building the wall panels in order to have the pulsating effect. I suspect I will have about a dozen or so custom circuits scattered around. It can be made as a basic build all the way up to a full studio replication.
> 
> Greg


Thanks Greg.

Dennis


----------



## publiusr (Jul 27, 2006)

RMC said:


> dude............ moebius does not make an enterprise !


He had me thinking there was a new kit available. Ugh!


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

If you can't find someone here, perhaps you could ask over at Mark Twain Hobby?


----------



## diverdan (Jun 8, 2015)

edge10 said:


> If you can't find someone here, perhaps you could ask over at Mark Twain Hobby?


Thanks edge 10. I've communicated with TrekWorks already. For the J2, I may well go local. Checkered Flag in south county will be closer for me, if still in business. Anyway, the Big E will be first. I hope it works out with TrekWorks, I like his work.

Thanks for the suggestion,

Diver


----------



## diverdan (Jun 8, 2015)

escape068 said:


> Hi Dennis......Thanks for the compliments!!
> 
> I modeled mine mostly after Boyd's Refit at Trekworks.
> 
> He has done several of these along with the PL 1/350 TOS


Ya know, escape068, I'm surprised at the state of the art of model building since I used to be on the boards. There are a lot of good modelers out there, yourself included. SciFi cult modeling has gone through the roof!


----------



## escape068 (Jan 26, 2016)

diverdan said:


> Ya know, escape068, I'm surprised at the state of the art of model building since I used to be on the boards. There are a lot of good modelers out there, yourself included. SciFi cult modeling has gone through the roof!


I hope it continues through the whole industry. It would be a shame for this to go by the way of many other great hobbies. To me it's a great feeling to create and make things with your hands. I have a great time building models and hope to pass it to my son very shortly. He is 8 and will soon introduce him to the basics.


----------



## whereisanykey (Sep 25, 2011)

TrekWorks usually builds them they way the customer wants them so I'm not sure if it's the customer's request but there was one or two that weren't exactly accurate. 
One was the aft flashing side lights and the bluish dorsal color didn't intersect the windows properly. When it comes to the nav lights there are different speeds in different episodes and that's why I built a circuit that has an adjustment for that. 

Greg


----------



## diverdan (Jun 8, 2015)

whereisanykey said:


> TrekWorks usually builds them they way the customer wants them so I'm not sure if it's the customer's request but there was one or two that weren't exactly accurate.
> One was the aft flashing side lights and the bluish dorsal color didn't intersect the windows properly. When it comes to the nav lights there are different speeds in different episodes and that's why I built a circuit that has an adjustment for that.
> 
> Greg


Well Greg, I want it painted, lit, Bussard collectors lit, but no motors, AND accurate to the screen look. I know there guys out there who can do it, just don't know who they are. I know now that I will have to wait until well into the fall, he has a backlog. Oh, unless it is necessary to the structure, I want the hanger deck as a stand-alone display piece, but that's not the most important point. Thanks for listening to my ramble, gotta get ready for work.

Dennis


----------



## d_jedi1 (Jan 20, 2007)

(Not volunteering)
I didn't know that Moebius did a TOS Enterprise..


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

They don't, but I think we straightened this out in another thread. He was asking about one of the polar Lights kits and made a mistake.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I merged, moved and deleted thread and post duplications at the OP's request. :cheers2:


----------

